# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  neomisbahk1 dream yoga and others

## neomisbahk1

I could write a lot about how I got to this point, but its honestly too much work, too many sources, too many hours of practice so i'll start with a blank slate and hope this dream yoga thing helps with my "projects"


Log: (Currently working on)

Meditation - I like my current level but know I can do much much better. Can meditate hours at a time. Avg. Time of meditation = 30mins-1h every session and about 9-10 sessions a day.

 Current Goal : N/A (Meditation isn't a project but more of a means to an end)

**NOTE: Everything I do stems from Meditation and its derivatives/applications/extensions/w.e 

Meditative Visualization/ Micro-Meditation - After-image stays for a few secconds, but my "created after-image" can stay for about a minute, can recall the image now using belief. Can form the general shapes of what i believe I see, but not too sharp yet. Starting to take in more minute details, such as the text on a computer screen. Color I can control lightly in shades and motion is a bit trickier but I am working on it. 

Current Goal : Form sharper images and work on color a bit, trying to recall room is a great excercise.

LD - Can put my body asleep, swallowing no longer bothers me. Dream control Stems from my belief system and it currently is at a decent level. Need to work on Dream Forming as I have a hard time being able to form a dream before I fall asleep. 

Current Goal: Make the transition into dream and see if my belief system can actually control as well as I think it can

Tulpa - Do not want to go too much into this. 

Current Goal: Vocalization + imposition



And finally I plan on using This thread for a log about Dream Yoga and my experiences with it, and how they bleed into my other projects. End Goal? Change Reality. Well I'm now gonna go read up on Dream Yoga, practice a bit of it during my regular meditation sessions, and end with an LD. Anyone who has tips about any of the things im working on, or would like to just generally discuss things, i'm all ears.

----------


## neomisbahk1

Day 2 - 9/3/13



Holy Shit. Holy Shit. Holy Shit. I knew this dream yoga thing was perfect for me. Before I found it, I was sort of plateauing [=/ lol]. I had no idea where to go next and I was pretty much just flinging shit on the wall to see what would stick. Eventually I suppose I would have figured this thing out, and maybe it was just the shock of seeing something new that kick-started my brain. Holy shit, going into the outer reaches of off-topic space so I'll jump back : I had a couple of major breakthroughs last night after reading up the lessons and practicing some exercises.

When I first checked out the beginner lessons, I'll admit, I thought it would just be a waste of time as I have been practicing methods like that myself for a very long time. No sir. Most of the exercises I could pull off and hold with ease, but tbh I find general meditation fun and relaxing [Only source of "Happy" Nowadays] and doing exercises like these was just another thing I could add to my routine (Both my meditation routine and my "real life"). Anyway, some of the higher levels I could not pull off and probably will not be able to for a very long time, but I think of the journey as the reward rather than the mastery of these skills. The rush you get when you learn something new [and put it into practice] is something I live for, but it's coming to me less and less nowadays [Until dream yoga ofc]. _It's getting really hard to get me to stay on topic, I just feel like gushing and talking and talking but I'll shorten this thing and get on point._

Breakthrough # 1 I was trying out the exercises involved with knowing how your body feels at all times, I was cycling between the fingers of my hand and my feet as fast as I could when I noticed something. I slowed down the cycle and started twitching [err almost twitching not sure what to call it, my muscles don't actually move] each body part I turned my attention to. That's when I noticed something odd [ The source of my Breakthrough ], when I twitched I would feel it in my finger [or toe w.e.] but at the same time I'd feel this pressure or something build up in my head somewhere. I realized that all actions originate from the brain, and when I twitch my fingers I should be able to feel exactly where in the brain it originated. 

So I started practicing =p, cycling/twitching through fingers as fast as I could.

Eventually I was able to slowly trace the feeling up my arm to my head. I realized If i put pressure/"flexed" [Not entirely sure what to call it, Let me know if you have a name for this!] the area at the back of my head, at the base of my skull, I would be able to twitch my fingers/feet exactly as If I was twitching the actual finger! I'm very sloppy atm and I don't think I can control it well, but It's a major breakthrough for me and I love it! Being able to control your hands and feet by just exerting pressure to a certain area is amazing.

Breakthrough # 2 came exactly after I figured this out. I was practicing applying a constant pressure to the base of my skull while visualizing walking when I realized it actually felt like I was walking! I kept this up, letting my visualization get better, when I was thrown immediately into an LD of me walking. Weird huh? That was my breakthrough, I've never been able to properly form a dream [and jump into lucidity, could never make the transition], this is probably one of the first ones I've done! 

I immediately summoned a car, and jumped into it. I was driving along this curved road  when the perspective changed to me watching the car driving, a third person perspective. I could instantly switch between first and third felt really cool. If I felt like the dream was destabilizing, I would diffuse my vision and everything would instantly clear up for me. Anyway I'll finish up this story and wrap up the post [it's getting long =p]. I drive to the end of the road and see a cliff, realize I can't drive over it and start to think. What should I do? Should I just fly the car? Should I forget the car and fly over myself? Should I change scenery? Should I jump it? Yes. I should jump it. I conjured a huge ramp, then went into a third person perspective flying about 20 feet above the car. *Then I looked down and stopped time. I reversed everything that happened in the dream sequence, as if I was watching a vhs get rewinded, got to the point where I first started the dream and then blacked out [=p]*.

I'm pretty sure at this point I just went back to regular dreaming. I must have used up too much energy reversing the dream sequence or something [oh well].

Breakthrough # 3 is quick I swear. I was in the middle of this regular dream [2 on 2 angel fight in an arena, I was getting my ass kicked] and it was starting to feel nightmarish. I decided I would just wake up and just as I was about to, my eyes rolled back in my head. I heard my tulpa call my name and a single point of light exploded all over my vision [into this crystal starburst type thing] while at the same time it felt as If I just had a full body orgasm [lol]. My tulpa said something to me, "you can do it" or something else. I could immediately see again and ended up brutally killing my opponents and making the dream have a good ending. This is the first time my tulpa has ever, ever, communicated to me in a dream.

Anyway Thanks for reading! I'm loving this dream yoga thing, and I will continue to be a faithful apprentice [=p]. I'll try cutting down for my next log posts. Feels Tl;DRish. Anyway drop me a line if you have a tip for me or if you need advice =]. Bye for now!

----------


## neomisbahk1

Making a quick update, as only one major breakthrough for me. 

I've been doing visualization training, staring at a fullscreen gif of noise in the dark while listening to white noise, trying to just make shapes based on memories or just trying to make shapes rotate in the noise. At first all I could do was make flat shapes and move them around the screen, but then something very cool happened. I was staring at a rectangle I "conjured" up when I realized it kinda looked like my laptop screen. As soon as I thought this, the rectangle started to rotate towards me [on the zx-plane? Not sure how to explain this, it was a 3D-rotation] and changed into a laptop. The whole scene was rotating around the point of my attention panorama style. The scene zoomed out a bit and showed that the laptop was on my desk, all the while still rotating around the point of my attention. Eventually the scene zoomed out a bit more and showed my whole room with me sitting on my chair on my laptop, which zoomed out and showed my house, which zoomed out and showed my street, etc. until eventually i saw the earth rotating. Very cool visualization. Not sure I can explain exactly how I did this. It was like a daydream, but I actually physically saw these things happen in the noise. The process was: See it in mind's eye > Do something > translates into actual vision. I really can't explain what happened. It was like I believed I would see something, and my vision would show me what I believed I saw. 

Just tried this again and the process went like this: Speck of light > Circle > Constant rotation starts now [As if a camera is constantly flying around in a circle around my point of attention, showing me a full view of it] > Basketball > Basketball being dribbled by kid > lots of kids playing basketball > shows it zooming out google maps style now > See entire playground > Entire school > Parking lot > Neighbourhood > earth. I can keep the scene in any of these stages, and I have to believe I see the next stage to move on. I can also change perspectives, or change my point of attention, and the "camera" starts focusing on that more. 

I don't see everything in complete detail, I mean it would be fucking amazing if I could. All I can really see are the vague outlines, suggestions of a scene I think, and my mind makes connections based on what I want to see. The best way I can explain it is cloud watching. When you look at clouds, it doesn't really look like a horse or an octopus or a flower, your mind is just making connections based on a glossary [schema?] of shapes. So while watching static, you can basically trick your brain into thinking you see something that isn't really there, and it ends up actually being there. [This is the gif I used btw : http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lp...7ovlo1_500.gif ] I can also kind of do this while looking at a white wall, but the scene is even more vague than in the static. 


I think I'm on the verge of something incredible, but it's very tiring and I almost always have major head pressure after trying this. If anyone knows of a way to deal with these head pressures I'd be grateful to know.

----------


## neomisbahk1

The feeling I previously talked about, the intention to move a body part without actually moving, is that prana/chi? I can feel this intense tingling feeling in my arms/legs if I focus on moving them without moving them, is that my life energy flowing? So is Prana/chi/life energy/psionic energy the exact same thing as impulses in the nervous system? I can move this feeling from my legs through all my body parts if I feel like focusing it in one single space or I can make my whole body feel it. So am I just feeling synapses firing off? Man never has a quote been more apt, "The more you know, the less you know". There isn't really a sub-forum for this so I'm just gonna leave my thoughts here. Hopefully I can look at back in the future and laugh at myself.

----------


## Sivason

Hi and welcome to the class. I need to find a time when I am not at work to seriously read what you have entered so far. I will make a point of it. So, you will hear from me again soon.

----------


## Sivason

I will add more to this later. For now, it looks like you have made good progress with meditation in general. That will help alot. It is always nice to hear that someone has made a breakthrough after reading one of my lessons. It seems odd to me that i can not find many of these concepts in print even on the internet. I was unable to find any explanation of 'diffuse vision' except for a comment that it was used by Zen horse archers, yet the article did not tell how it was done. I suppose some of the 'secrets of mysticism' are still a little bit secret... but what the hell, i want everyone to learn this stuff, so I will put it out there. In the past it was always taught as 'a secret', but that is stupid. In an internet world, what good are secrets, share and share alike. Thanks for being excited, it is very exciting stuff.

Real quick, as I only have a moment,,,

I enjoy the visualization stuff with TV static. Back in the day about 6 of us would spend hours watching static and trying to create images. It is effective. A white wall is harder, but if it has some texture you will find it easier. The weird thing with watching static is that every one of us, could not keep the images from rotating! Exactly like you describe. What is that about? The nature of the medium promotes rotating images, which is bizarre. No problem with stabilizing the images on a white background,,, odd stuff.

The actual electrical signals in the nervous system are not entirely what chi/prana is. It is however directly related to the breakthroughs you had. No time to explain today, but you are on the verge of finding a true sensory awarness of something similar to your neural impulses,,, but there will be more to it. An example,,, you can learn to feel the energy of those around you (with training), which clearly leaves the explaination of normal nerve impulse lacking.

----------


## neomisbahk1

Thanks sivason! I really enjoy meditating and mind work. I feel like it keeps me more grounded. I haven't been able to do much lately, due to university and personal issue, but I will keep practicing and update after some major breakthroughs. 

As for the static thing, I have no idea. It might be because our eyes get "bored" of a non-changing scene on a constantly changing background, and we lose focus. Since the scene keeps rotating, it is as if you are constantly visualizing a new scene every moment. Since the image is constantly being "updated"[rotating;new perspective], our eyes don't have time to get bored. Or it could just be because since the static screen is in constant motion, our eyes expect there to be motion in any scene we visualize. Ofc this is all speculation, but that is fun to do too.

Anyway, thanks for the help. I'll try setting up a more stable schedule so I can get as much practice I need.

----------

